# Silkback Bearded Dragon *Rare Morph*



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Rare morph of a bearded dragon, a silkback. Whats your views do you like them or not???


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Now that is weird. I've never seen anything like it. Its like someone shaved a beardie lol.

Ed : victory:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Not my thing at all. I dont think it would look too far out of place in that bar in star wars...


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Very beautiful colour, but looks very unattractive. Like a naked mole rat x beardie! Looks like it's suffering some horrible disease.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

i personaly really do like them - i've always been one for abnomlities though.

(i'm pobably about to get jumped on for saying that)

when i first found out about them, my immediate reaction was "omg... don't they burn when they bask" i've since read a number of accounts about them, including one from daichu dragons (i believe the above picture is of theirs) and they do not burn at normal basking temperatures

never ever breed a female silkback : victory: it's just not nessecery and would end dissasterously


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

there stunning but i bet they cost abit


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

at the moment, about £1000


----------



## kimbob (Nov 23, 2008)

that is very weired, dont think i would like one myself but can see the attraction (kind of). It kind of lookes like it has been scalded (sp).


----------



## winter_frost (Jan 31, 2009)

I like it! But I wouldn't spend that kind of money on one myself. Still I think it looks amazing.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I've moved this to lizard chat as threads like these usually end up as good discussions...

It's been brought up before and opinions are usually very mixed; you might want to have a read through these threads in particular if you want to get an idea of what people on RFUK (past and present) had to say:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/140867-disgusting-beardie-morphs.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/50694-silkback-bearded-dragons-yay-nay-2.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/136410-silk-leather-back-bd.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/233976-scaleless-beardie.html


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I love all beardies including the silkbacks.
However I think people working with genetics are taking it a step too far.
Theyre messing with nature to the point where its causing problems.

When silkbacks breed their skin is so soft it tears due to the rough nature of beardie breeding.


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

it does look like someones got a red felt tip pen and a mac 3!!


----------



## kimbob (Nov 23, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> I love all beardies including the silkbacks.
> However I think people working with genetics are taking it a step too far.
> Theyre messing with nature to the point where its causing problems.
> 
> *When silkbacks breed their skin is so soft it tears due to the rough nature of beardie breeding*.


Oh that is horrible why would people want to put them through that


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Not my cup of tea! I prefer normal beardies with scales anyday!!!!!


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

kimbob said:


> Oh that is horrible why would people want to put them through that


because everyone is a geneticist these days.
People strive to out do one another and its basically going OTT now


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

vickylolage said:


> When silkbacks breed their skin is so soft it tears due to the rough nature of beardie breeding.





kimbob said:


> Oh that is horrible why would people want to put them through that





vickylolage said:


> because everyone is a geneticist these days.
> People strive to out do one another and its basically going OTT now


As far as I'm aware no-one has tried breeding a silkback yet...?

Because the morph is co-dom they can be produced from a pair of leatherbacks, so (theoretically) there'd be no need to ever put a silkback through the breeding process.

I'd be interested if someone has tried to breed them though... I don't imagine it would end nicely at all if the female was silkback. Any links or anything?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> As far as I'm aware no-one has tried breeding a silkback yet...?
> 
> Because the morph is co-dom they can be produced from a pair of leatherbacks, so (theoretically) there'd be no need to ever put a silkback through the breeding process.
> 
> I'd be interested if someone has tried to breed them though... I don't imagine it would end nicely at all if the female was silkback. Any links or anything?


A friend of mine told me.
I'll ask him to see where he found out.
Unless it was a theory he had - in which case I can see why.

I still think its going OTT though


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

With regars to the skin delicacy have seen an article on a breeder from the states who says that there skin isnt much more delicate than a normal beardie and there healing time is a lot faster as well. 

Even so i consider it an abomination against nature colours not got a problem with them this is just to far though.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Just never breed a female silkback... it's completely unessecery. If you really wanted to, a male silkback wouldn't encounter any problems


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Well i think the comments have answered my question, you either love them or hate them.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

one word.. horrific and very sad... a mutation issue is fair enough actually breeding them like this is a huge no-no in my book


and my daughter cired the first time she saw one she thought it was a beardie whod been in a fire...


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I'm neither for or against because I personally have never owned one much less bred to be able to draw any conclusions about issues related to them.Realistically this is the tip of the iceberg of what's to come.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

I find people are playing with genes in animals that it is going to far. There are these silkbacks, there are the scaleless cornsnakes, soon there will be bumpless leopard geckos. These things are just very unnatural, and people are getting to the point they will hurt animals for their "great" ideas.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

YUCK!
look well horrible!


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I think its disgusting how people have bred them to look like this. How could anyone find them visually appealing?!? :whip:

Ed


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

na these arent for me they look like toads or something lol


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

i think it looks like a premature baby like about 3 weeks before hatch lol. like it didnt produce the skin.

also looks like it got burnt as well lol


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> i think it looks like a premature baby like about 3 weeks before hatch lol. like it didnt produce the skin.


It does aswell!

Ed


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparkle said:


> one word.. horrific and very sad... a mutation issue is fair enough actually breeding them like this is a huge no-no in my book
> 
> 
> and my daughter cired the first time she saw one she thought it was a beardie whod been in a fire...


Do you own anything alibino? Not a dig at all, its just people see and keep albino animals in great numbers and don't bat an eyelid, this isnt like anyone has seen and people are saying its horrible and a genetic mutation should'nt be encouraged.

The basic princples are no different to have many many different kinds of morphs, its just more 'out there' is all.

Personally I wouldnt go for this morph, but some people would, and if theres a market, they will be bred.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

you do know that leatherbacks naturally occur from time to time when breeding beardies?

you just get the odd dragon out with the genetic anomalae... no different from albinos.

from what i've read, the majority of naturally occuring leatherbacks, fail to reproduce leatherbacks when bred.

There are several different strains of leatherback, which various breeders have managed to reproduce, some require a gene from only one parent (producing silkbacks if they receive a gene from both parents), some actually require the gene from both (i believe these can never produce silkbacks) - there's even a strain in america which produces two smooth stripes down their backs, either side of their spine, were their patches usually are - the colouration is also a stripe, the rest of their scales are normal.

i'm definate that when the first silkbacks were produced, they had no idea they'd be completely scaless - if the gene is dominant, and produces reduced scales, then you'd just expect a further reduction - even smoother dragons, not_ entirely_ scaless ones.

they won't have set out from the beginning to produce scaless bearded dragons... how could anyone even imagine that was possible? no one seems to have a problem with leatherbacks reduced scaling.

go and read on daichu dragon's site - they've kept their silkback exactly as they keep all of their others. They live exactly as a normal beardie does... i've also read their skin heals better/faster than a normal beardies scales.

how is it more cruel than exploiting any other naturally occuring genetic anomalae? 

how is it more cruel than albinos? - now they would be cruel, albino beardies have existed a few times and died quickly, albinos and essential high UVB and basking is not a good combination! *

if anything, albino reptiles are worse, silkback beardies are kept exactly as a normal beardie is, no health affects, but albinos - most people are very aware that albinos can and do have poor eye sight! It's a fact... it can lead to problems eating, if they can't see the food they can't eat it! Many albinos are very clumsy eaters under a decent light - they need a dimmer light to be able to eat. *

If it was hurting the animals, i'd be the first person to object to it - but they're living normal lives in normal conditions, the only abnormality is their visual appearance

So if you don't like their visual appearance, don't buy one...
There's plenty of people who don't like albinos, leucistics, transluscents, hypomelanistics, and all the various colours morphs of many many species...

*it's just another morph! *


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

ive never seen one before i think its amazing even if it does just look like its been badly sun burnt


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

that disturbs me far too much.....very pretty but kinda.....skinned!!


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

aww i want one...kawaii! ^^


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

not my thing at all looks like a skinned beardie


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

one word STUNNING :2thumb:


----------



## Dawn-Marie (Jul 8, 2008)

they're interesting to look at but i prefere the normal morph


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> at the moment, about £1000


wow very expencive, but i guess a breeding pair would make the money on the babies.
They are beautiful colours but i dont like them personally because i like bd's beacuse of there spikes so not my cup of tea, but very beautiful.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> i personaly really do like them - i've always been one for abnomlities though.
> 
> (i'm pobably about to get jumped on for saying that)
> 
> ...



Im not up on beardies or their morphs etc.. but thanks for this info hun how does the breeding work then if you dont need to breed female silkbacks? what problems are associated?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Im not up on beardies or their morphs etc.. but thanks for this info hun how does the breeding work then if you dont need to breed female silkbacks? what problems are associated?


Silkback is a co-dom morph; silkback is the **** form and leatherback the het form. 

Leather x Leather = 25% silk, 25% normal, 50% leather.

Male silk x female leather = 50% silk, 50% leather.


More silkbacks can therefore be produced without ever needing to breed one. Last I heard no-one had tried breeding a silkback of either sex; all current silkbacks are apparently from Leather x Leather pairings.


As for the problems, male beardies aren't known for being gentle; Rob Dachiu describes the skin of a silkbacks as being similar to your eyelid; I don't know about you but I sure wouldn't want a male beardie clamping down on my eyelid!! This is a photo I took a couple of years back of a normally-sclaed female that had spent a week with a male who got a bit over excited - a lot of the spines along the back of her head are missing, and she has a couple of scars over her eyes from being nipped. Although silkbacks are said to heal faster than normally-scaled animals, imagine the damage that could be sustained if instead of having tough scales all over her head, neck and shoulders she had eyelid-like skin:











There may also be other issues - depending on which part of the scale-producing process "fails" in silkbacks, the lining of the female reproductive tract may be affected (possibly causing infertility), male hemipenes may be a lot more delicate than usual and might be damaged by breeding etc. The people who currently own silkbacks just don't know. 

As the Dachiu's have said on several occasions, the only way anyone will ever find out is to try; the dilemma is whether or not it's worth the risk of trying to breed (with either sex), when more can be produced without ever needing to breed the silkbacks. There are also the ethical issues of whether or not more silkbacks should be produced by any means. However as I've never had any contact with silkbacks I don't think that's something I can really comment on as I don't think it would be fair to judge the morph until I've actually seen them for myself.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I think your right Andy.. How can you judge something you have never actually seen. I would love to see one, hold one but, I don't really find them appealing.

I wonder sometimes really what real use a silkback is? Other than for someone to say " I own a silkback" its a bit like a status thing. 

I do like the leatherbacks but, yeah a silkback does look a bit like a very premature baby.. I know I have had one (prem baby that is) and he looked like a little skined rabbit in a roasting tin.

Liz


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I wonder sometimes really what real use a silkback is? Other than for someone to say " I own a silkback" its a bit like a status thing.


What real use is a beardie?

What real use is any lizard?

What real use is a snake?

Beardies in general aren't very usefull at all, and they're not even that bright to be honest, but I still think they're gorgeous, and enjoy having them around... why does a silkback need to be more useful than that?

Can someone not just own one because they _want _to own one, the same as any other reptile?

I'd imagine most people who own a silkback, would not very openly brag about owning a silkback - yes to some people it would appear as a status thing, but as has been shown here, to a large majority it would appear as "cruel" for them to own one, the amount of criticism they'd get... One person on this forum, who owns leatherbacks silkback etc and was advertising having babies for sale, got criticised in her add!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

It looks like its been skinned alive, theres un-natural then theres just absolutely digusting. Not a morph that should of been produced imo. Its skin looks like that of a pinkie, so much for a good predator looking like that.


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

it kind of looks like a uro x beardie


----------



## waras (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm torn with this one - the colours are impresive, but the lack of scales doesn't do it for me at all.

It's all well and good saying you never need to breed a female silkback - but we all know some ignorant fool will do it.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I think your right Andy.. How can you judge something you have never actually seen. I would love to see one, hold one but, I don't really find them appealing.
> 
> I wonder sometimes really* what real use a silkback is*? Other than for someone to say " I own a silkback" its a bit like a status thing.
> 
> ...





moonstruck said:


> *What real use is a beardie?
> 
> What real use is any lizard?
> 
> ...



Meaning if you can't/shouldn't breed it... The only use for it is to say that you own one, or to keep it as a look at pet.

There was sometime ago a rep in America that was attack because one of the companies he worked for owned a silkback. It maybe is genitics gone too far.

Liz


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for your views & comments they are weird arnt they!!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

like a burns victim beardie, i'd love to see one in the flesh tho!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess from my point of view it depends on if there are any major health issues with the morph.

If there are then it does indeed seem unfair to breed them.

I think they look unique and very alien. Not sure if they are my cup of tea but I am sure that people would enjoy owning them.

But like I said, if the animal is ill or suffering it does not seem fair.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

POAGeckos said:


> I find people are playing with genes in animals that it is going to far. There are these silkbacks, there are the scaleless cornsnakes, soon there will be bumpless leopard geckos. These things are just very unnatural, and people are getting to the point they will hurt animals for their "great" ideas.


But the morphs can be found *in the wild* and at least scaleless snakes have been shown to survive to adulthood in the wild. They are not "unnatural" at all.



Liz_n_Mark said:


> Meaning if you can't/shouldn't breed it... The only use for it is to say that you own one, or to keep it as a look at pet.


Same as anyone who's ever owned a neutered dog or cat, surely?


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Same as anyone who's ever owned a neutered dog or cat, surely?


omg, lmfao!!!:lol2: you see why i say you rock?!:rotfl:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i think its vile tbh...


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like a burns victim!


----------



## Richyroo (Jun 7, 2009)

I LIKE HIS LOADS BUT THATS EXPENSIVE!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

bla bla... everybody likes what they like! Why do we need to argue? :bash:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> What real use is a beardie?
> What real use is any lizard?
> What real use is a snake?
> 
> ...





Ssthisto said:


> But the morphs can be found *in the wild* and at least scaleless snakes have been shown to survive to adulthood in the wild. They are not "unnatural" at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKYOU!

those were exactly my points! (but brilliantly put by you  )

it is "natural"

and a pet doesn't need to have a purpose for someone to want to own it. 
If someone kept 1 normal beardie, it wouldn't be kept to be bred, yet it also wouldn't be kept as a "status" thing, purely kept because the person wants it - why can't a silkie be any different?


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Reptypet said:


> bla bla... everybody likes what they like! Why do we need to argue? :bash:


nobodies really arguing, just expressing their opinions, explaining the genetic and "natural" side of it, and discussing the "morals" of it...

i don't see any harm in that, and quite enjoy seeing other peoples opinions : victory:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

personally, I rather like them. I'd love to own one and not so i cant parade around saying "look at me, I have a silkback" just because they are different and i like different. Thats why i keep beardy and leo morphs! in my opinion, they look nice
If however they turn out to be riddled with health issues then future breeding of them should be thought about very, very carefully. at the moment (correct me if im wrong) any associated health problems appear to be entirely speculated?
As there is no need to breed silk back to silk back i would suggest that despite how rapidly they are alleged to heal it would be sensible to produce more silkbacks only by breeding the males and by the breeding of two leatherbacks. we all know how rough the lads are and lack of scales is going result in injuries and injuries are injuries no matter how fast they heal. its just common sense really. 
i expect that people will keep them as status symbols but so long as the animal recieves proper care and is well looked after... i'm sure it wont mind being "cool"!
I'm not saying I agree with animals as fashion accessories but it WILL happen and ultimately its up to the breeders to ensure that their silkbacks etc only go to sensible/good homes and that if they are to sell them to shops (it'll happen eventually) only sell to shops that will careful vet every potential new owner. but then we should all be doing that anyway!

Kat


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I read they had problems with temperatures and UVB.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

> I think I read they had problems with temperatures and UVB.


thats my point. I've read that they have issues. I've also read that they dont. Theres a fair few around now and as yet I've not heard of anyone genuinely having issues with say MBD because they cant use High level UV's. As yet. hopefully we wont be hearing such stories. Yes if you do a google search you'll find a lot of "they are said to suffer from X" BUT i cant find much to support said problems. I expect that the worries breeders naturally had when the first appeared have found their way onto the net and become "fact" because there is little to say otherwise. Again, if anyone knows im wrong and can correct me please do.
If such issues are as much of a problem as has been speculated then i'd have expected to see breeders with silkbacks suffering with the likes of MBD or perhaps digestion problems because they cant keep them hot enough or burns from basking. 
They dont (so far) appear to really suffer from any of the above any more so than any other 'normal' beardy. 
time will tell i guess. As i said before, the only issue i can see is that a bred female is going to get damaged and she quite clearly WILL but this is entirely avoidable thanks to it being a dominant gene. 
I dont own a silkback myself and have only ever seen a few in the flesh and very healthy and solid looking things they were too so i cant really say anymore about them. But love them or hate them... they're striking!!

Kat


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

I think they just wanna be loved...


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

i've just been looking for the page on daichu's website, but they've changed the site around.

They did have a very clear section about their silkback, detailing how she's kept and that they've encountered no problems due to the lack of scales in the year or so that they'd had her

I can't find the page, sorry!

But i'm inclinded to beleive that very detailed account directly from a silkback keeper, with a good reputation, stating she's kept as a normal beardie with no health problems, rather than speculation on the net


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

moonstruck said:


> i've just been looking for the page on daichu's website, but they've changed the site around.
> 
> They did have a very clear section about their silkback, detailing how she's kept and that they've encountered no problems due to the lack of scales in the year or so that they'd had her
> 
> ...


This one?

Bearded Dragons and other Creatures - Dachiu's Ruby & Upcoming Leatherback / Silkback Project (scales, skin, care, husbandry and temperature information)


I'm still undecided, but if there are no problems with them then I don't see them as being much different to any other beardie morph - after all, it was a "natural" DNA copying error which produced them; it's not like they were bred out of a testtube of anything like that. I'm not planning to produce any for at least another year or two, but it is something that I'd now consider in the future, having looked into them in a bit more depth.


----------



## scarlet (Jan 5, 2008)

personally i am not a fan but then i guess many other people will be x


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

CCMOORE said:


> Rare morph of a bearded dragon, a silkback. Whats your views do you like them or not???


 
Looks in pain and odd, a bit like a pinky mouse.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I cant see how it looks in pain 

It a lot of ways it reminds me of animals like these:

American Hairless Terrier Information and Pictures, Hairless Dog

Donskoy (hairless cat)

I love how the cat seems to be called 'Fugly'. Clearly the best possible name for that cat


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> This one?
> 
> Bearded Dragons and other Creatures - Dachiu's Ruby & Upcoming Leatherback / Silkback Project (scales, skin, care, husbandry and temperature information)


YUP! =D that's the page


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*there are several other animals which i know are classed as hairless but seems to me to be no different really here are a few examples

the naked mole rat
the sphynx cat
mexican hairless dog
chinese crested dog
hairless rat
hairless ferret
nude mouse
hairless hamster

im sure there is more though

personally i like the look of silkbacks something a bit different i suppose the same way people see the others i posted above the same way..*


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Well here is little Alecia....who we are keeping. She had a little cut on her head which healed within 4 days. she appears happy, lively, feeds well and no problems at all with her. Just water absorbtion is poorer as it runds off her back, so she likes drinking from water sprayer and little baths.


----------



## wilhelmjoshuataniguana (Jun 23, 2009)

*What*

What happened to its spikes?


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> Well here is little Alecia....who we are keeping. She had a little cut on her head which healed within 4 days. she appears happy, lively, feeds well and no problems at all with her. Just water absorbtion is poorer as it runds off her back, so she likes drinking from water sprayer and little baths.



*she is stunning i love the silks *


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Dave and Amy.......she is an absolute sweetheart and loves her attention and to come out.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

personallyink there is not enough information to be able to keep their husbandry correct in captivity, i understand that u wont get them in the wild but silk backs do not have the protection agaisnt UVA and UVB that normal dragons have. they would require only around 5%.

There is also a moral dilema with them and they have a bit of a stigma attached in many countries including the uk.

There will be people producing them though despite not really knowing what would be best for the animals

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> As far as I'm aware no-one has tried breeding a silkback yet...?
> 
> Because the morph is co-dom they can be produced from a pair of leatherbacks, so (theoretically) there'd be no need to ever put a silkback through the breeding process.
> 
> I'd be interested if someone has tried to breed them though... I don't imagine it would end nicely at all if the female was silkback. Any links or anything?


Hi Andy Bepe in Cradiff Reptiles has tried and has had eggs hatch but all died within a few weeks. as i stated earlier there just not enough known and how many times can u change dna before it fails


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol2:.........really......... they only need 5%UV .......I wouldnt have known....keep ours in a cardboard box


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

tudies in usa shown that the skin on silkbacks cannot deal with 10%


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

These Silkbacks are now appearing in the UK for sale, but loads of money!!!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Reptiles are meant to have scales, personally I think any scale-less reptile is absolutely wrong.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> :lol2:.........really......... they only need 5%UV .......I wouldnt have known....keep ours in a cardboard box



:lol2:


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

I have to say that im not the biggest fan of these dragons but that one you have monkfish is quite nice. You may change my mind yet!! : victory:


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

personally i think it looks wierd as hell! lol.
I can see y other might want one but i think i'll give it a miss myself, esp for enough money to pay off my student loan for a whole year lol.
No ta 
xx


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

CCMOORE said:


> Rare morph of a bearded dragon, a silkback. Whats your views do you like them or not???


i refuse to call em bearded dragon. tho they are pretty!


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Hopefully "Alecia" wont have such a short neck, very loving girl tho. Not expensive....we are selling them at £700 or maybe less! Just ask


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

...."Alecia"....will take new pic when she finishes shedding


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

:no1:


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

pure awsomeness : victory:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

its colours are awsome, but i think its skin looks all most as if its sore:eek4:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

CCMOORE said:


> Rare morph of a bearded dragon, a silkback. Whats your views do you like them or not???
> image


It looks more like a shriveled member.......:gasp:


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol2: :gasp:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

FireDragon said:


> as i stated earlier there just not enough known and how many times can u change dna before it fails


billions.

you exist, do you not?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Horsfield said:


> It looks more like a shriveled member.......:gasp:



I agree it looks like someones taken their b***cks and spread the skin over a beardie.

really not a fan.


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> I agree it looks like someones taken their b***cks and spread the skin over a beardie.
> 
> really not a fan.


:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> I agree it looks like someones taken their b***cks and spread the skin over a beardie.
> 
> really not a fan.


agreed 
plus why the huge price tag for such a hideous creation


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, this thread's old...:gasp:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

vickylolage said:


> I love all beardies including the silkbacks.
> However I think people working with genetics are taking it a step too far.
> Theyre messing with nature to the point where its causing problems.
> 
> When silkbacks breed their skin is so soft it tears due to the rough nature of beardie breeding.


And this is why I dont feel silk back females should be bred. You dont need to breed female silks to get more silks so I dont see the need to risk it. From everything I've read, they heal very quickly and cope fine being kept in with other beardies... I just know that I *personally* wouldnt breed a female silk. But then some males are more gentle than others so maybe you could just use a tried and tested, careful male. 
I think if it was any other colour than red it would look a little less... skinned...

I really like them. I just think we need to be a bit careful on the breeding female front.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Seen these in the flesh today at my local rep shop. They are actually stunning little things!!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Twiglet said:


> And this is why I dont feel silk back females should be bred. You dont need to breed female silks to get more silks so I dont see the need to risk it. From everything I've read, they heal very quickly and cope fine being kept in with other beardies... I just know that I *personally* wouldnt breed a female silk. But then some males are more gentle than others so maybe you could just use a tried and tested, careful male.
> I think if it was any other colour than red it would look a little less... skinned...
> 
> I really like them. I just think we need to be a bit careful on the breeding female front.


Agree totally with this, i breed on an extremely small scale to further my own plans/collection not for cash so would not breed these intentionally as i do not like them personally.

While part of my would be interested in keeping them and learning from them this is not enough for me to want to buy/breed one and i definately do not see the need to breed them for the above reasons.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

love them or hate them????

the right thing or the wrong thing to do????

i just see all the time and effort you need to put in to your dragons 

to get that colour
Dachiu top effort


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally I'm not keen on how they look, but I stay out of should they/shouldn't they debates, I don't like arguing, makes me sad...


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

simooshy said:


> Personally I'm not keen on how they look, but I stay out of should they/shouldn't they debates, I don't like arguing, makes me sad...


but im here to cheer you up again:grouphug:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay! Ninjaaa gave me a hug...:blush:
P.S. I love your care bear...


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> at the moment, about £1000


 
oooooyyyyyeeeeesssss i wish

to get one of that standard in a male
one would need to pay $4000 to $6000
the last time i asked terri but that was last year


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

simooshy said:


> Yay! Ninjaaa gave me a hug...:blush:
> P.S. I love your care bear...


thnks do you want 1 made for your sig 
pick any colour


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nah, 'tis cool, I shall leave you to glam up the threads... :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

simooshy said:


> Nah, 'tis cool, I shall leave you to glam up the threads... :lol2:


:lol2:
im fantabulous aint i


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

If anyone wants one of these unusual beardies im sure Crystal Palace Reptiles have some in stock, £995 each.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll never understand the people who're all for Leatherbacks but not Silkbacks. They're the same mutation, Leatherbacks are the het form of Silkback. I don't have a problem with them, and think they're just another morph. I think it'd be interesting to do more research into them though. I hope to breed some in the future..


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

CCMOORE said:


> If anyone wants one of these unusual beardies im sure Crystal Palace Reptiles have some in stock, £995 each.


i wish at that price they were the same standard as your pic:mf_dribble:


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

woodrott said:


> oooooyyyyyeeeeesssss i wish
> 
> to get one of that standard in a male
> one would need to pay $4000 to $6000
> the last time i asked terri but that was last year





CCMOORE said:


> If anyone wants one of these unusual beardies im sure Crystal Palace Reptiles have some in stock, £995 each.


I bet there is a big difference in quality with that price difference, I'm still un decided about these but might have to get one when Mark decides to breed them


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

They've probably gone down in price since this thread was started...


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

lets take it a step further
i would like to see a supper citrus full translucent silk back
now there's 10 years of some ones life gone
and a shed load of cash:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## James&Katy (Feb 5, 2008)

Not one for me


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

woodrott said:


> lets take it a step further
> i would like to see a supper citrus full translucent silk back
> now there's 10 years of some ones life gone
> and a shed load of cash:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


So then Mark, when are you going to start breeding one of those?


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

jaf2212 said:


> So then Mark, when are you going to start breeding one of those?


 
at my age i dont think ive 10 years in me


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I'm guessing we will have to wait a while to see one then


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> I agree it looks like someones taken their b***cks and spread the skin over a beardie.
> 
> really not a fan.


 lmao love this description :lol2:


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

That is not very nice at all it looks like it should be fury.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

woodrott said:


> at my age i dont think ive 10 years in me


 lol loads left in you mark lol is there any pics of the fire&ice leatherback ?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

jarvis and charlie said:


> lol loads left in you mark lol is there any pics of the fire&ice leatherback ?


hes not here till july:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

it looks inside out


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Dayle said:


> it looks inside out


:rotfl:That's the best description yet!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

simooshy said:


> :rotfl:That's the best description yet!


 the stretched ball sack was more accurate


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the stretched ball sack was more accurate


Maybe, but eugh...


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

To be fair, they're pretty in their own way, but so ugly!!


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like the scaleless corn snakes i saw at hamm.








............beardies are much cheaper too


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fatherted said:


> Looks like the scaleless corn snakes i saw at hamm.
> image............beardies are much cheaper too image


alright there ted:lol2:


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

I personally really like them, I wouldn't breed a silk back though.. I think i may get a Leather back later this year though....


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wow another old thread lol

im with ninja there my first thought was stretched scrotum lol 
im gonna get one and call it bawbag lol


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

YUK! It looks like a shaved testicle!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the scaleless corn snake, it's ace! Yet it's not got as much win as a scaleless death adder!







:no1:... Apparently they have to be *ASSIST* shed...


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

paulibabes said:


> Apparently they have to be *ASSIST* shed...


Feck that for a game of soldiers !!!:gasp:


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

:censor::notworthy:


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

awesome colours, and a very pissed off facial expression...)

I'm not a fan, mostly because they look a bit fragile, and I'd be very worried keeping one myself..

Just personal taste really, but I like my dragons/dinosaurs to have scales and spikes etc... Although saying that, there's a couple of "american smoothies" that I quite like. But for me personally, I'd be more likely to go for colour-morph over actually changing the basic structure of an animal. But, if someone gave me that silkback, I wouldnt refuse. I just wouldnt go out of my way to hunt one down.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

:gasp: :eek4: :gasp:


----------



## Samuraijack00 (May 31, 2010)

looks cool but its not a beardie anymore


----------



## DragonMorphs.co.uk (Feb 11, 2010)

wow karen that dragon looks very nice :whistling2: i wonder what lucky person will end up with that one :2thumb:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

steve evo said:


> wow karen that dragon looks very nice :whistling2: i wonder what lucky person will end up with that one :2thumb:


Ugly little bugger :lol2:..........his new dad doesn't think so though :flrt:


----------



## DragonMorphs.co.uk (Feb 11, 2010)

one of the uglyest dragons you have every produced :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you........the the nicest thing I have said to me in ages!!! :whistling2:


----------



## DragonMorphs.co.uk (Feb 11, 2010)

will have to take the ugly dragon off your hands : victory:


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Any of theses in the country, i think Crystal Palace had some but think they have sold them all! Anyone else got any????


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> personallyink there is not enough information to be able to keep their husbandry correct in captivity, i understand that u wont get them in the wild but silk backs do not have the protection agaisnt UVA and UVB that normal dragons have. they would require only around 5%.
> 
> There is also a moral dilema with them and they have a bit of a stigma attached in many countries including the uk.
> 
> ...


dunno if they'd need a 5% really. I mean a 12% arcadia tube still produces a good deal less UV then an overcast day in England(try a UV meter), let alone the Aussie outback, so it's not as if those are giving that much as it is.


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

What UV do you think is the best then??:2thumb:


----------



## beardiebabe (Aug 6, 2010)

i own 4 silkies of my own i bred them myself and i think they are absolutely stunning dragons and extremely smooth they are not discusting and i believe these are the next craze


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you think that if the OP's pic had been in a darker morph colour and not so pink people would have felt differently?


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

:gasp::gasp:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

beardiebabe said:


> i own 4 silkies of my own i bred them myself and i think they are absolutely stunning dragons and extremely smooth they are not discusting and i believe these are the next craze


 ahhh omg lily you never siad i wanna see  ....can i take piccys too to show everyone


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL Georgie i see them at least once a week 
Their showing alot of colour already and are all hypo so not covered in dark, browny markings :2thumb:
I havn't chosen my leather yet :whistling2:

And yes i personally prefe them with brighter colour on them, i have turned down orange and citrus silkies as i plan on keeping my own from an extreme red pairing, i will post pics ofc soon as their here to see if it changes anyones perception of them and providing the boy i keep is as laid back as his mother he will be attending shows with us to educate also :2thumb:


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Any of theses avaliable as stunning as the one in the pic on the first page?
If so where to and how much?


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

A couple of pics of the Silkies with us at the mo......they are for sale.....:2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

was gonna say i got mine from kkchameleons a couple of weeks ago but i'm guessing @monkfish2 is them by the pics :lol2:


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

looks amazing, if only i had the pennies!


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Stunning, i want one.


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

They remind me of them skinless cats, for people who are allergic to cat hair, but i cant see people being allergic to a beardies "tough" skin, so, what's the point? it's not like its a fantastically stunning morph if you ask me, anyway, not my cup of tea, but each to their own.


----------

